# das Alte Schätzchen



## ollo (30. April 2021)

ich fang dann noch mal an....

der Beginn meiner  Alutech Leidenschaft, da ist sie , die Fanes Signature Nr. 48 . Gut 4 Jahre hing sie jetzt als Nackter Rahmen an der Wand . Und jedes mal wenn ich in das Bikeverlies kam um eines der Aktuellen Alutechs zur Ausfahrt raus zu kramen, heulte sie mich an ........... und da mittlerweile auch noch ein Teilemonster dort eingezogen ist




gab es nur eins zum 10 Jährigen meiner Signatur ........ einen Plan, der auch noch durch den Thread "zeigt her eure RAW Bikes" befeuert wurde  und der Kontakt zu Kujahnd als erfahrener Entlacker und Rahmenbürster hergestellt war . Schnell waren die Modalitäten geklärt und es ging mal wieder los  ............. Teile checken, Tabelle erstellen, Küchenwaage knechten,  Gabel Service machen, Dämpfer Fit machen, Laufradsatz bauen, nicht vorhandenes im leergefegten Teilemarkt zusammen suchen, Rahmen wegschicken und warten ..... dann die ersten Fotos von Kuhjand, ............... dann neue Tastatur bestellen, weil alte vollgesabbert  und wieder warten.

Hier der Urzustand





Dann mal ein Ausflug in den Leichtbau




zwischendurch ein Rennen





und jetzt das 




unnötige Zughalter wegsägen, abfeilen und Nackig machen





dann kam gestern endlich ein großes Paket an ........das bereitgelegte OP Besteck kam dann heute zum Einsatz und heute wurde ein wenig geschraubt, neue Lager einpressen, Ketten-/ Sitzstreben mit alten Schläuchen schützen, den verstaubten Chris King reindrücken und das Federelement der Schweizer Drahtwerke beatmen , bisschen was neumodisches aus Titan ran gedengelt













Nun überlege ich erstmal welche der Decals an den Rahmen kommen und wo und ob die aktuellen zu dem Alten Schätzchen passen.

Demnächst dann mehr und wer noch ein altes Schätzchen hat kann sicher sein mit ein paar neuen aktuellen Teilen wird da wieder ein spitzen Bike draus..... ich weiß wo von ich schreibe, mein Schätzchen stand heute schon auf eigenen Reifen


----------



## Felger (30. April 2021)

Soll das Eine Galerie werden? Da habe ich auch was 😂


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (1. Mai 2021)

..


----------



## ollo (1. Mai 2021)

.


----------



## bastl-axel (1. Mai 2021)

ollo schrieb:


> ...Danke Hermes das ihr mein Paket so durch die Gegend pfeffert..


Das war einfach nur schlecht verpackt. Man sollte halt einen Rahmen mit scharfen Ecken und Kanten nicht einfach nur so in einen Karton zu legen. Da hätte man den Leerraum mit Füllmaterial, wie Schaumstoff oder Holzwolle oder Kartonstücken auffüllen müssen.


----------



## ollo (1. Mai 2021)

.


----------



## bastl-axel (1. Mai 2021)

ollo schrieb:


> war alles vorhanden, besonders an der stelle, was auch immer passiert ist..


Nee, wenn der Leerraum verfüllt gewesen wäre, hätte der Rahmen doch gar nicht verrutschen können.


ollo schrieb:


> ...vielleicht ist die extra Pappe an der stelle verrutscht oder oder oder


Ja, was denn jetzt? War der Leerraum verfüllt oder war da nur ein Stück Pappe?


----------



## Duc851 (19. Mai 2021)

Jetzt sehe ich es erst... Dein Hinterbau ist außen aufgedoppelt und daher ohne Finne. Macht einen schlanken Fuß! Sieht sehr schön aus! 👌


----------



## ollo (19. Mai 2021)

...... das Alte Schätzchen ist Fertig


----------



## ollo (20. Mai 2021)

Duc851 schrieb:


> Jetzt sehe ich es erst... Dein Hinterbau ist außen aufgedoppelt und daher ohne Finne. Macht einen schlanken Fuß! Sieht sehr schön aus! 👌


jaha, ist entstanden nachdem der Fanes Prototyp genau an der stelle schlappgemacht hat  und dann kamen erst die ganzen anderen Lösungen, mit Finne, mit inneneingeschweißter Verstärkung.... gab es noch eine ? Egal hält bis jetzt


----------



## der-gute (21. Mai 2021)

ollo schrieb:


> ist entstanden nachdem der Fanes Prototyp genau an der stelle schlappgemacht hat


Und wer hats verbogen??? 🤪


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (21. Mai 2021)

der-gute schrieb:


> Und wer hats verbogen??? 🤪


ein gewisser H aus B und seines Zeichens Brocken Rocken Bunnyhop Weltmeistre........ ich war es nicht, nicht meine Rahmengröße der Prototyprahmen


----------



## cxfahrer (22. Mai 2021)

Au weia  - was machst du dann damit? Aber sieht schick aus.

H aus B hat grad grosses Aua hab ich gehört. Irgendwie ist es in meiner Erinnerung immer wer anders gewesen mit dem Prototyp, aber jetzt wo du es auch sagst. Die Szene und den Gesichtsausdruck vom Jü und dem *, das vergesse ich nicht. Nur wer auf dem Rad saß, das habe ich vergessen


----------



## ollo (22. Mai 2021)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Au weia  - was machst du dann damit? Aber sieht schick aus.
> 
> H aus B hat grad grosses Aua hab ich gehört. Irgendwie ist es in meiner Erinnerung immer wer anders gewesen mit dem Prototyp, aber jetzt wo du es auch sagst. Die Szene und den Gesichtsausdruck vom Jü und dem *, das vergesse ich nicht. Nur wer auf dem Rad saß, das habe ich vergessen


ich bin mir da zu 99% sicher, zumindest war er mit dabei, wenn nicht behaupte ich natürlich das Gegenteil oder habe das Olaf Scholz Syndrom , einfach keine Erinnerung mehr 

Wo ich damit hin will, früher war es ein Enduro und heute nach dem es Jahre im Schrank hing und wieder Modern ist, da ist es natürlich ein Trailbike und gehört auf die Trails....... ich lass es noch mal ein paar Jahre stehen dann ist es ein XC Bike ✌️


----------



## der-gute (22. Mai 2021)

Des Signature, mein Signature war scho geil 😍

Druckstreben hab ich aber nicht nur eine verbogen 🤪


----------



## timtim (23. Mai 2021)

ollo schrieb:


> ein gewisser H aus B und seines Zeichens Brocken Rocken Bunnyhop Weltmeistre........ ich war es nicht, nicht meine Rahmengröße der Prototyprahmen


H war es eher nicht , N war es , ich war dabei.....
Nur um keine falschen Erinnerungen zu verfestigen


----------



## ollo (23. Mai 2021)

timtim schrieb:


> H war es eher nicht , N war es , ich war dabei.....
> Nur um keine falschen Erinnerungen zu verfestigen


puh, dann wäre das jetzt auch endlich vom Tisch..... Alternativ hatte ich Mr. P noch im verdacht.

heute die erste größere Ausfahrt und für so ein Altes Mädchen immer noch ein Topbike, verglichen mit meiner 5er Fanes .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timtim (23. Mai 2021)

Dann weiterhin viel Spaß mit dem alten Schätzchen Ollo , 
wenn du es mal loswerden willst, CX sucht langfristig eine Nachfolgerin für sein irgendwann sterbendes
Capra 😉


----------



## ollo (23. Mai 2021)

timtim schrieb:


> Dann weiterhin viel Spaß mit dem alten Schätzchen Ollo ,
> wenn du es mal loswerden willst, CX sucht langfristig eine Nachfolgerin für sein irgendwann sterbendes
> Capra 😉


verkaufen...... Niemals   aber hier wäre was für ihn, da hat er sogar den gleichen Federweg und seine Farbe ist das auch





						Enduro Bike kaufen – 1558 Bikes online. Enduro Mountainbike neu oder gebraucht
					

Enduro Bike ➤ neu & gebraucht ➤ kaufen und verkaufen auf bikemarkt.MTB-News.de ➤ Riesige Auswahl - gute Preise ➤ 1558 Fullies online




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de
				




oder das in XXL





						Enduro Bike kaufen – 1558 Bikes online. Enduro Mountainbike neu oder gebraucht
					

Enduro Bike ➤ neu & gebraucht ➤ kaufen und verkaufen auf bikemarkt.MTB-News.de ➤ Riesige Auswahl - gute Preise ➤ 1558 Fullies online




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de


----------



## ollo (29. Juni 2021)

Finale Version...... dachte ich mal wieder.  . nach der Gabeleinstellungsfahrt, andere Griffe ran, den Chris King Steuersatz raus, der hat ne Macke andere Kurbel wegen Kettenlinie, Shimano Scheiben gegen Trickstuff getauscht ......... sieht also wieder anders aus als auf dem Bild


----------



## Moonboot42 (30. Juni 2021)

Oh cool. Hier ist noch eine edition limitada aus den Anfängen. Noch mit okinal strebe und lagern. Ist so immer noch aufgebaut wir am Anfang zu wird von der Nachfolgerin begleitet.
Eine Reise durch alle Reifengrößen:


----------



## ollo (30. Juni 2021)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Oh cool. Hier ist noch eine edition limitada aus den Anfängen. Noch mit okinal strebe und lagern. Ist so immer noch aufgebaut wir am Anfang zu wird von der Nachfolgerin begleitet.
> Eine Reise durch alle Reifengrößen:
> Anhang anzeigen 1300506


 ah ein Generationstreffen 😉 ich könnte da nur mit einer Fanes 5.0 als aktuelle Version zur Fanes Signatur aufschlagen.


----------

